# First Hummer of the season



## MSnowy (May 22, 2017)

I tried shooting at 1/8000 of a second which pushed the iso up to 25600


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 22, 2017)

Nice set saw my first one of the year two weeks ago i think. in my neigbours yard


----------



## smoke665 (May 22, 2017)

Cool. My wife has two feeders up waiting  for them. We usually have a flock of them, but so far they haven't made an appearance. Can't wait


----------



## MSnowy (May 22, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice set saw my first one of the year two weeks ago i think. in my neigbours yard


 
Thanks.  This lady was in my neighbors yard as well.


----------



## MSnowy (May 22, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Cool. My wife has two feeders up waiting  for them. We usually have a flock of them, but so far they haven't made an appearance. Can't wait



 Thanks. They are fun to watch and they aren't really afraid of people being around


----------



## BrentC (May 22, 2017)

Beautiful captures!  Love hummingbirds.  Just got my feeder up yesterday and already had a few but haven't captured any yet.  And as much as I will probably try to stop the wings I think they look much better with a blur.   More natural if that makes any sense.


----------



## MSnowy (May 22, 2017)

Thanks. Blurred wings look great and are easy to get. Trying to get as wings as close to stopped as possible is the real challenge


----------



## birdbonkers84 (May 22, 2017)

just Wow...

That second one I nominate for Photo of the Month, it's beautifully sharp and the coloured background compliments the colours of the hummingbird brilliantly.  Really stands out!


----------



## MSnowy (May 22, 2017)

Coull3d said:


> just Wow...
> 
> That second one I nominate for Photo of the Month, it's beautifully sharp and the coloured background compliments the colours of the hummingbird brilliantly.  Really stands out!



 Thanks appreciate the nomination. I hated it when the neighbor painted his building orange but it makes a nice background for pictures


----------



## BrentC (May 22, 2017)

Coull3d said:


> just Wow...
> 
> That second one I nominate for Photo of the Month, it's beautifully sharp and the coloured background compliments the colours of the hummingbird brilliantly.  Really stands out!




Good call!


----------



## BrentC (May 22, 2017)

MSnowy said:


> Thanks. Blurred wings look great and are easy to get. Trying to get as wings as close to stopped as possible is the real challenge



What shutter speed did you use for the first two?


----------



## goooner (May 22, 2017)

Agree with everything said, just wow!


----------



## HavToNo (May 22, 2017)

Excellent series. I just saw my first one this year as well but it was overcast and she didn't stay long enough to grab a shot.


----------



## baturn (May 22, 2017)

Great stuff! I see the little beggars every day but no recent photos.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 22, 2017)

I have yet to see any this year but thought I heard one last week. I was wondering what that orange background was...it really looks nice.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 22, 2017)

Still waiting for a hummer


----------



## MSnowy (May 22, 2017)

BrentC said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. Blurred wings look great and are easy to get. Trying to get as wings as close to stopped as possible is the real challenge
> ...



1/1000 on #1    1/2000 on #2


----------



## MSnowy (May 22, 2017)

goooner said:


> Agree with everything said, just wow!





HavToNo said:


> Excellent series. I just saw my first one this year as well but it was overcast and she didn't stay long enough to grab a shot.





baturn said:


> Great stuff! I see the little beggars every day but no recent photos.



Thanks


----------



## Gary A. (May 22, 2017)

The first two are very very nice.  My initial impression of the orange background was Wow ... then, after a bit, I found myself being distracted by the background. I have a spray gun if you need some help in changing the color of your neighbor's wall.


----------



## MSnowy (May 22, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> The first two are very very nice.  My initial impression of the orange background was Wow ... then, after a bit, I found myself being distracted by the background. I have a spray gun if you need some help in changing the color of your neighbor's wall.



Thanks maybe you could paint a nice mountain scene on it for me


----------



## Gary A. (May 22, 2017)

MSnowy said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > The first two are very very nice.  My initial impression of the orange background was Wow ... then, after a bit, I found myself being distracted by the background. I have a spray gun if you need some help in changing the color of your neighbor's wall.
> ...


Can I sign it?


----------



## zombiesniper (May 22, 2017)

Excellent set.
Well deserved nomination.


----------



## BillM (May 23, 2017)

Who's your neighbor, U-Haul lol

Great shots as always Mike


----------

